
The Once and Future IBM Platform - jonbaer
http://www.nextplatform.com/2016/04/26/future-ibm-platform/
======
na85
I'd buy Power-based laptops and desktops, especially if they were free of
spyware like Intel boards.

I really think there's a market there, especially if they embrace/partner with
a user-friendly linux distro. People are/will slowly come around to the fact
that Microsoft is holding desktop computing back.

